# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Antologjia E Dhembjes Poetike

## Mexhid Yvejsi

Botime të reja: Naim Kelmendi

ANTOLOGJIA E DHEMBJES POETIKE


   (101 PËRKUSHTIME Ali Podrimes)

   Ende pa u bë një muaj nga vdekja e poetit Ali Podrimja,  i cili ndrroi jetë më 21 Korrik 2012 në Lodve, Francë, ku kishte shkuar për të marrë pjesë në edicionin e 15-të të festivalit të poezisë Zërat e Mesdheut, këtu ditë të nxehta, në fillim të muajit 2012, doli libri me poezi me titull Antologjia e dhembjes poetike,  (101 përkushtime Ali Podrimjes.
   Autori i këtij libri, i kësaj antologjie është Naim Kelmendi, botim i Shtëpisë Botuese Rugova Art.   

   Në këtë libër, të titulluar:
  Antologjia e dhembjes poetike-(101 përkushtime Podrimjes), zënë vend 101 poetë me poezitë e tyre për poetin, i cili në muajin e kaluar, më 21 korrik, 2012, ndrroi jetë...
    Në këtë antologji, 101 krijues, që e kanë njohur, që e kanë  kanë dashur poetin, Ali Podrimja, secili nga poetët, me përkushtimin e tyre poetik, shpreh jo vetëm dhembjen për humbjen e poetit Ali Podrimja. 
    Antologji prej 101 poezish dhe po prej kaq emra poetësh, lexohet si një ndërkomunikim i bukur poetik. Nis me poezinë "Vdekja dhe Poeti" të Alma Papamihalit dhe përfundon me vargjet e poezisë "Modestisht për poetin e madh ALI PODRIMJA" të poetes Zhorzh Sand (Viktoria Xhako-s), ku ndër të tjera, shkruan:

   Në glob janë shpërndarë nxënësit e mi, 
     Mbase takim sdo të ketë ndonjëherë
     Por emrin shqiptar me vete kanë marrë...

     Njëri nga redaktorët e kësaj vepre, P. Buzhala, thotë se poeti nuk vdes! Rekuiemi lirik, toni elegjiak, kujtesa lirike, shndërrohen në Ideal Poetik. Shndërrohet në idealizim të kujtimit, në thellësi të konotacionit figurativ, në fusha referencash të pasura semantike, në hapësira të pëlleshme asociative, në ndërtime tekstesh mbi kodet e përzgjedhura, në transformime ndërtekstore e mbitekste poetike dhe, sidomos, në dinamikë të brendshme të strukturës kuptimore...
   Librin e autorit Naim Kelmendi Antalogjia e dhembjes poetike- (101 përkushtime Podrimjes), e botoi Rugova Art, Prishtinë, 2012.

      Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Nderime per poetin e madh!!

----------

